# Long Beach Cycle Swap tomorrow Oct 24th



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2021)

Who's going? I've missed the last couple, but Ill be there tomorrow.

If you see a tall goof on a Colson, be sure to say "Hola"





__





						Event Dates | So Cal Cycle
					





					www.socalcycleswapmeet.com


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2021)

DONT FOR GET SOME PICS FOR US CABERS


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## BFGforme (Oct 24, 2021)

Not much bike stuff??


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Not much bike stuff??



Meh. Kinda light, but there were a few nice bikes & parts. The vintage motorcycles were my main attraction this time.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2021)

Wrong date, but anyone go yesterday? Anything good?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2021)

I totally forgot about it and didn't go.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2021)

I heard it was good for the Sting Ray guys, but not much else.


----------

